# Non sticky Tyre Dressing



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been using AG tyre dressing for a while now and find it great. Only problem is that things seem to stick to it. I have a boxer dog and he loses his hair, so whenever I wake up the next day the tyres have hair on them. They also seem to pick up light dust which just makes the whole car look dirty again. 
There is only a little on them atm but usually the whole tyre is covered in hair.









Just wondering if there is any tyre dressing that doesn't have this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Try dressing tires just when you finish washing, when they're a bit wet. It helps if you want to acheve matt (non glossy look). I believe they're not so sticky too. I use this technique with Wolf's Black Out and I love it!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

As above or when ag is dry give them a light wipe (you don't have to buff and buff and...) and it takes the greasiness off - I think that's a word lol 

Let us know how you get on cause that seems to work for me with ag :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

i use SN tyre dressing. its not that durable compared to the gel based products but its not sticky at all.

I would say apply two layers and you will only need a little as it goes a long way!


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I usually spray it on and don't wipe at all. I think that's my problem. I was thinking either Wolfs Blackout next or SN, both seem to have very good reviews.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

The problem with that Ben Gum, is not all products for this task spread as easily when less is used. It can work on certain tyres with smoth sidewalls but some it can be a pain on others, to which only applying more will help you cover them. Megs Endurance is especially prone to this. Wiping off the excess does remove some of the product, obviously, but it can definately help with stickiness assiosiated with many higher gloss dressings.

If you're not wanting a slick shiny look, but a nice smooth more satin look, then going over dressed tyres with a damp mf cloth really does help. I have done this for years, the sidewalls stay dressed for longer and there is no (or very little) product sling off.

I've just bought some Dodo Supernatural Tyre Dressing to see how that fairs. Could be an option for you if you want a satin clean look 

Edit, P.S Nice SW20


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Whatever works for you is the name of the game.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I've lost count of the number of times this stickiness complaint comes up.
My solution would be to use Finish Kare #350 super polymer dressing.

The beauty of it is it's ease of application, without getting your hands all black
and greasy, with no sling or other nonsenses. You can control how matt or 
shiny you want it to look, and you can top it up with FK#108AS.

I've tried a few dressings and always come back to this, hence my recommending
it now...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Espuma RD50 for me.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, gives me some food for thought.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma RD50 for me too, you dont get any of the problems as previously suggested with this product and it goes on well with a brush.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Espuma RD50 - dries to the touch when cured. :thumb:

Nothing sticks to it - not even water.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

RD50 or T1 should do the job :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Tips said:


> Espuma RD50 - dries to the touch when cured. :thumb:
> 
> Nothing sticks to it - not even water.


I always worry about what solvents might do to a tyre wall, long term. Though
that's driven by the fact that I'm considering keeping the car a lot longer than
most peeps do. I don't have the same worries over water-based potions...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RD50 for me as well :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> I always worry about what solvents might do to a tyre wall, long term. Though
> that's driven by the fact that I'm considering keeping the car a lot longer than
> most peeps do. I don't have the same worries over water-based potions...
> 
> ...


Surely its down to how many miles you do and tyre wear, now how long your going to keep a car?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Well i've just applied the Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing and i have to say, i'm very impressed with it's looks and ease of application. Little really does go a long way indeed! The 250ml bottle i got would definately last longer than you think. Will see how it goes with durabilty and how it fares keeping the dirt & dust at bay. No mess, not sticky or tacky at all. Excellent


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Well i've just applied the Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing and i have to say, i'm very impressed with it's looks and ease of application. Little really does go a long way indeed! The 250ml bottle i got would definately last longer than you think. Will see how it goes with durabilty and how it fares keeping the dirt & dust at bay. No mess, not sticky or tacky at all. Excellent


It's durability is quite impressive for a water based dressing...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> It's durability is quite impressive for a water based dressing...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318


Your very thread was the one that made me buy some to try. Looks great & from your tests it lasted very well. I've put it on my Mercedes also wihich doesn't do many miles and lives outside so will see if i get similar results. Really impressed so far :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

jlw41 said:


> Surely its down to how many miles you do and tyre wear, now how long your going to keep a car?


Yeah, maybe. The current rear tyres have been on the car for nearly 4 years
and could probably last another 3 at least, and I'm intending on keeping the
car a lot longer than that! Solvents and rubber over 7 years? Still not sure, 
especially as I drive a fairly powerful car. The idea of a sidewall blow out due
to wanting "new" looking tyres; not that high on my agenda!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Yeah, maybe. The current rear tyres have been on the car for nearly 4 years
> and could probably last another 3 at least, and I'm intending on keeping the
> car a lot longer than that! Solvents and rubber over 7 years? Still not sure,
> especially as I drive a fairly powerful car. The idea of a sidewall blow out due
> ...


That makes sense Steve :thumb: my tyres last 18 months tops so I'm not too fussed  it would be interesting to see the effect of the solvents though!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be more concerned about what is used to inflate my tyre rather than what is dressing it, especially if you are driving seven year old tyres at high speeds.

I hope you aint inflating your old tyres with old fashioned 'air'


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Doesn't look like I can buy Epsuma in Australia. 



rtjc said:


> Well i've just applied the Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing and i have to say, i'm very impressed with it's looks and ease of application. Little really does go a long way indeed! The 250ml bottle i got would definately last longer than you think. Will see how it goes with durabilty and how it fares keeping the dirt & dust at bay. No mess, not sticky or tacky at all. Excellent


How many tyres would you estimate? Just worried about the price. I wash my car too often. :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Gtechniq T1. Easily applied. Good durability. Hold up against road grime and grease. Not sticky.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Joel. said:


> How many tyres would you estimate? Just worried about the price. I wash my car too often. :thumb:


I've used it on about 4 sets of tyres and the bottle still looks brand new. A little goes a very long way with this :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Joel. said:


> How many tyres would you estimate? Just worried about the price. I wash my car too often. :thumb:


Same response here really, i've done the tyres on my own car and the bottle barely looks touched. Hard to say really as all tyres are different sizes. Well over 100 tyres anyway.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll give it a go. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx or 3M tyre restorer


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Yeah, maybe. The current rear tyres have been on the car for nearly 4 years
> and could probably last another 3 at least, and I'm intending on keeping the
> car a lot longer than that! Solvents and rubber over 7 years? Still not sure,
> especially as I drive a fairly powerful car. The idea of a sidewall blow out due
> ...


I have been using it for over six years and I have have never had a problem, I wonder what they use to make tyres???? also when they make tyres dont they use a silicone rubber mold release? I been valeting/detailing for more than 20 years, rubber dressing have improved and so have the rubber compounds. if your worred perhaps stick to water based but i dont think you have much to worry about!

I also think the rubber has a shelf life and the year is printed on the side of the tyre, i seem to remember something about changing a tyre after so many years becuase it degrades, very similar to caravan tyres when people only use them 2-3 times a year for the odd holiday!


----------

